# Just starting out



## buddyrv (Jan 8, 2003)

Hello All,
I have taken a what some people would call, a disturbing interest in cooking. FoodTV, etc.

I recently certified through Serve Safe and have legally created a catering business in the state of PA. I have no location yet and plan to test the waters out of my home part time on weekends.

Has anyone done this before and grew to a large success? If so, how did you break away from your full time job to make it supportable?

Thanks Much!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

First of all, Welcome! You've come to a great site.

Second, since you want to start a catering business, you might want to post your question on the Catering forum. Lots of experienced folks there, and very willing to help.

Good luck!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Buddy, 
Good question... and interesting venture. Like Suzanne suggested, I am going to move your question over to the Catering Forum... you will probably get some more input there.
Welcome aboard!! And best of luck with your venture.


----------

